# WTService and Aiptek tablet problem



## Dessa (Nov 30, 2008)

A couple of days ago, I noticed I can't put my machine into hibernation, getting the error message that WTService is preventing it from going to stand by. Now, I found this process through running services.msc and stopping and disabling it. Hibernation started working again. However, I've noticed that my tablet isn't working anymore with that service turned off. And quite frankly, I would very soon get tired of manually disabling/enabling it whenever I need to work with the tablet or putting the machine into hibernation.
This problem occurred only after reinstallation. On previous occasions, before this, it worked fine. I'm confident I haven't screwed anything up with reinstallation because it's something I can do with my eyes closed, so to speak. But I don't know what's wrong with it now. I have been and am running Windows XP Professional SP2. The tablet is Aiptek Slim 600U with latest drivers installed. Even though I'm pretty sure this problem has nothing to do with viral infection or spyware, I scanned nonetheless and found nothing. Registry error scan also turned up with nothing. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Dess


----------

